# Washington Breeders



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Before anyone purchases a Havanese from a breeder in Washington, send me a PM for my on-going bad experiences with one in that State. And she is listed as a recommended breeder in the Cascade Havanese Club!


----------



## Rainy (Oct 9, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, however, I would like to know the name of the Havanese Breeder in WA that is creating bad experiences. Are you still connected to this site?


----------

